# Is steel real



## Solecyclist (12 Mar 2019)

Ive been noticing that quite a few people are turning their backs on carbon fibre and Aluminium framed bikes and looking at Steel. Although not cheap and as much or if not more than a carbon. I see many people admire them for their silky ride quality. I been surfing the net and the Condor fratello gets heaps of praise as well as the kona roadhouse and Genesis Equilibrium. Im i missing something. Can anybody vouch for these claims. Im riding Aluminium at the present but ive had enough of road buzz. Carbon leaves me hurting. I was looking at Titanium but alot of people are turning to steel. Intresting. Especially for long days in the saddle.


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2019)

You need to ride what ever you buy, there is good and bad in all materials used to build frames. Not all types of bike suit all the people. What type of bike are you riding?


----------



## All uphill (12 Mar 2019)

Have you checked your tire pressures? After years of sore hands and wrists on my aluminium commuter I reduced my front pressure from 75psi to 45psi. No more pain and no more buzz!


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2019)

A lot of it is down to the frame geometry and wheels too.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2019)

My two steel bikes are far more comfy than the alloy/carbon one - they 'zuzz' out the road imperfections better, still not as comfy as 2.3" tyres on 130mm of travel on a of full suspension MTB though !


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Mar 2019)

Of course it is



Its all down to tyres and pressures .I have carbon, steel, titanium bikes . The nicest are the ones i have large tyres 28-40mm . 

I have a new single speed Genesis Day One. Its a really nice bike, but its tyres are too commuter, so even with 35mm they need to be run lower pressure to get that large tyre comfy ride. Im just too tight to get a new set put on.


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Of course it is


Does that include the Chinese steel?


----------



## Dave Davenport (12 Mar 2019)

I've got a titanium and a steel bike both running 25mm tyres which are both comfy on a long ride. When I got a new aluminium bike a couple of years ago it came with 23mm tyres and was quite harsh, swapped them for 28mm's (run at about 85psi) and there's not much to choose between all three.


----------



## Solecyclist (12 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> You need to ride what ever you buy, there is good and bad in all materials used to build frames. Not all types of bike suit all the people. What type of bike are you riding?


Hi at the moment a canyon fitness bike


----------



## 12boy (12 Mar 2019)

I prefer steel but tires run at a lower presssure, especially at the larger size that will fit the bike are more important. Carbon, stel or Ti bars, stems or seatposts make a difference, too. So does wheelbase. Lastly how much padding between your palm and the handlebar, and the position of your hand (or positions ) can be critical.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Mar 2019)

Steel is real, so is rust.


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2019)

I have no rust on my steel and is generally my go to bike, it’s on 25mm tyres at highish pressures (as I’m not the lightest) ...so it’s not optimal for comfort but it is my favourite bike to ride as long as it’s not too wet

I have a newish Ti bike too, I do need to ride it more but could do with a physio assessment and set up when I get round to it and am feeling better (joint wise)

Alu CX on 32mm tyres with discs is my crap weather / commuter

The Carbon...I can’t actually remember the last time I rode it 

If I could only have one bike, I’d have a Genesis Eq disc (if I could get the right colour) or a steel disc braked bike from Condor in whatever colour I fancied! On 28mm tyres with full mudguards and a lightweight rack


----------



## I like Skol (12 Mar 2019)

Just got a steel Kona road bike at the end of last year. Loving it but have to say, the front end is a bit on the harsh side (not a concern to me but just be warned)…… it has a fat carbon fork 

http://2018.konaworld.com/wheelhouse.cfm







IMO it should have a steel fork to complement the frame.

As has already been said, tyre size/pressure is key. I had to go from 35mm to 32mm on the kona and it is really noticeable (same model of tyres)


----------



## Cycleops (12 Mar 2019)

You certainly are missing something. Steel has come back into fashion recently I think maybe due new processes but it's always been popular. Carbon has a rather dead feel to it in my opinion and certainly doesn't have the longevity of steel.
The Fratello is a great bike but there are several good budget alternatives to consider if you want steel. If you want to dip your toe in head over to the Vintage section where you can pick up some advice and see what people are spotting for sale at bargain prices.
Our friend @biggs682 always has a few on offer.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2019)

Thanks @Cycleops 

@Solecyclist I prefer steel all day long and if ever you are near to Wellingborough, Northamptonshire you are welcome to come and try what ever retro steel bikes I have .

The choice can range from gas pipe , Reynolds or Columbus tubed one's .


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Steel is real, so is rust.


Steel is real, As is rust and a shorter fatigue life.


----------



## Nebulous (12 Mar 2019)

My interest is audax, so long distance riding, with limited recovery time. I have a tarmac carbon bike and moved from 23mm to 25mm tyres, which was the best I could do. On a multi-day ride in 2017 I got nerve damage to my fingers and toes which took 4-5 months to resolve. 

I've now bought a Genesis Equilibrium disc with 28mm tyres. They are very different. The Genesis feels as though it has less vibration, not just because of the wider tyres. It is well-planted, less twitchy, possibly because of less aggressive geometry. It feels good on the flat, with a flat portion on the bars, which helps hand position and comfort. It descends well and feels very stable. I've fitted guards as a permanent fixture. 

The tarmac definitely climbs better though, and feels more exciting to ride. 

It helps to remember that major purchases are always a compromise. For cars for instance you need to weigh up performance, room, cost, number of seats etc. You weigh them all up and get the best fit. Bikes are no different. Most of us wont get everything we want, and need to choose our compromises to suit our pocket and intended usage. 

So you pay your money and make your choice as the saying goes.


----------



## Solecyclist (12 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks @Cycleops
> 
> @Solecyclist I prefer steel all day long and if ever you are near to Wellingborough, Northamptonshire you are welcome to come and try what ever retro steel bikes I have .
> 
> The choice can range from gas pipe , Reynolds or Columbus tubed one's .


----------



## Solecyclist (12 Mar 2019)

Thanks cyclops if im ever down your way i will look ypu up


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2019)

My aluminium Kinesis and Triban feel a lot more comfortable than my old steel frame viking but that probably has more to do with the quality/ geometry of the bikes rather than the materials.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Steel is real, so is rust.



_Patina_, please. 

I like to think of it as evidence that I'm rock hard and can ride in all weathers.


----------



## mustang1 (13 Mar 2019)

My steel bike is the most comfortable bike I have. I think it's a combination of slightly wider tyres (28mm at 100psi compared to 25mm at 100psi), the brand and model of tyres (both my bikes have the same), the geo is more relaxed than my cf model, and the frame is more compliant. I think the tyres and geo has most impact but the way the frame is built and the materials used has some impact on ride quality also.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Mar 2019)

Anecdotal tale!

When i was looking at buying my steel Kona as a replacement for the previous cracked Ali bike a colleague at work warned me that there is no such thing as the last forever frame I was in search of. His last steel commuter bike had died when the bottom bracket rotted out! His opinion is that you just have to accept that a bike used for all weather commuting will have a limited life expectency.
My Kona has been injected with old car engine oil to help prevent this and will be redone every year or two.


----------



## iandg (13 Mar 2019)

Longevity? Still riding the steel frame that I raced on between 1978 and 1981.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2019)

wicker man said:


> Longevity? Still riding the steel frame that I raced on from 1978-1981.


That was a long race.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Mar 2019)

Steel bikes will rust if they are neglected. Look after them and they will outlive you. There are steel bikes made in the 1940s which are still on the road.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Mar 2019)

I buy bikes to ride them, come hell or high water, not to look at, put on a ‘Turbo’ or bring out on the one day a year the weather isn’t gash, in the U.K. I seriously doubt a steel bike would last as long as my Carbon bikes have, especially given that time constraints often mean that I’ve ridden for so many hours, in such gritty conditions, that I often don’t have much choice but to just shove a grit covered / road treatment soaked bike, straight in the shed, and not even think about being able to clean it properly for a couple of days.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Mar 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I buy bikes to ride them, come hell or high water, not to look at, put on a ‘Turbo’ or bring out on the one day a year the weather isn’t gash, in the U.K. I seriously doubt a steel bike would last as long as my Carbon bikes have, especially given that time constraints often mean that I’ve ridden for so many hours, in such gritty conditions, that I often don’t have much choice but to just shove a grit covered / road treatment soaked bike, straight in the shed, and not even think about being able to clean it properly for a couple of days.


Even a cursory glance at the number of steel framed bikes for sale on Ebay should show you how well steel frames bikes last. Bikes that have been ridden on a daily basis, through all kinds of weather. But they have been looked after. Its the ones that haven't been looked after that rust.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Mar 2019)

My Genesis Croix de Fer is steel. A super bike for 250km plus days or just knocking about the neighbourhood.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Mar 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> View attachment 457258
> My Genesis Croix de Fer is steel. A super bike for 250km plus days or just knocking about the neighbourhood.


Looks old and tired to me! Bike looks ok though


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Mar 2019)

Good steel is much better than bad steel.


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Good steel is much better than bad steel.


That goes for all materials.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Mar 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Good steel is much better than bad steel.


Unless you’re down with the kids. Then, bad means good.


----------



## FishFright (13 Mar 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Unless you’re down with the kids. Then, bad means good.



Or at least it did in late 1970's New York


----------



## iandg (13 Mar 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> View attachment 457258
> My Genesis Croix de Fer is steel. A super bike for 250km plus days or just knocking about the neighbourhood.



My 70s steel Raleigh Professional has been to Tuscany too (L'Eroica 2011)


----------



## Cycleops (13 Mar 2019)

Solecyclist said:


> Thanks cyclops if im ever down your way i will look ypu up


Of course you will be very welcome but its bit of a trek, I think you might have meant @biggs682 .
If you do come don't forget your mosquito repellent and yellow fever jab!


----------



## Saluki (13 Mar 2019)

If it’s a long ride, I take my 1982 steel roadie. I am waiting for a new BB to arrive in the post, ready for a summer of riding. 
Been riding carbon in the winter as it doesn’t rust.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Mar 2019)

Solecyclist said:


> Ive been noticing that quite a few people are turning their backs on carbon fibre and Aluminium framed bikes and looking at Steel. Although not cheap and as much or if not more than a carbon. I see many people admire them for their silky ride quality.



Many of us have not actually turned our backs on Carbon and Aluminium, because we always stuck with Steel and never went over to those materials in the first place! Who says steel isn't cheap? I've got a whole shedful of steel bikes, several with Reynolds tubing, and the most expensive one was £72 new back in the mid 1980's. You don't have to pay silly money for custom, there is plenty of value out there in the secondhand market or even budget new market, so long as BSO's are avoided.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Mar 2019)

Even when a bit rusty and neglected, steel bikes can be brought back to life. Like this (warning: the second video is a bit long):


----------



## mustang1 (14 Mar 2019)

FishFright said:


> Or at least it did in late 1970's New York


You are so good ass.

mmmh.. doesn't even sound right.


----------



## mustang1 (14 Mar 2019)

My steel car is more comfortable than my carbon one.
I flew in a 757 the other day and it was more comfortable than a 787 (has carbon parts). I think they reduced the tire pressures.


----------



## Solecyclist (14 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> You need to ride what ever you buy, there is good and bad in all materials used to build frames. Not all types of bike suit all the people. What type of bike are you riding?


Im riding a canyon fitness bike


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2019)

I've got a Fratello. Lovely bike, although it doesn't get much of a look in these days as I prefer to ride my alu bike which is even comfier. Mind you, that's prolly got quite a bit to do with the 38mm Compass tires

#supplelife


----------



## DCBassman (14 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> I've got a Fratello. Lovely bike, although it doesn't get much of a look in these days as I prefer to ride my alu bike which is even comfier. Mind you, that's prolly got quite a bit to do with the 38mm Compass tires
> 
> #supplelife


Yup, big tyres and reasonable pressures = comfort. Anyone want a Scott roadie?
Edit: And Jilly Goolden: I can still hear here being bewitched by Tesco Premier Cru bubbly just ahead of the big 200 bash, toasty and nappies!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2019)

mustang1 said:


> My steel car is more comfortable than my carbon one.
> I flew in a 757 the other day and it was more comfortable than a 787 (has carbon parts). I think they reduced the tire pressures.



They do have to get high in the sky though to reduce air pressures. Not recommended on a bike (unless you ride bmx)


----------



## mikeymustard (16 Mar 2019)

I'm a big fan of steel but in my opinion, having owned, or currently own both old steel frames and a new steel frame (Equilibrium 725), I'd have to argue that there's a lot less difference between a modern, large tubed, steel bike and a modern aluminium bike than I'd care to admit. I went from a Genesis Volant to a 725 Equilibrium, and any differences in comfort I would probably attribute to the (very slightly) slacker geometry and longer wheelbase.
Old steelies with skinny tubes are a different matter entirely. Even the raciest geometry frames have a silky smoothness to them. It's hard to put your finger on it, but they manage to dampen road vibration while still making you feel connected. Older steel bikes with more relaxed tubing like touring bikes are like riding armchairs, while a good town bike has levels of comfort only found on a full-sus MTB!

Edit: I'm not dissing the Equi btw, I'm saying comfy ally bikes can be made!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2019)

I think that any bicycle is subject to its' material and the artistry used to make it. Some aluminum bicycle like Cannondales are made to ride as comfortably as a steel bike, and some steel bikes are as light and comfortable as can be. But many bicycles fall in between, with varying results. I have seen steel bicycles like the Schwinn World Sport and the Miyata Ninety made cheaply, yet the ride is great because of the choices made in tubing and construction. I think this is also what makes some great bicycles even greater.


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2019)

My 70s and 80s bikes have long wheel bases and relatively low trail, being a Witcomb Superlight and a Holdsworth Special. They don't seem all that fast but the miles just melt away. All my bikes are comfortable, but those two are the plushest, if that word can be used for a bike. My Brompton is also the most plush of my small wheel bikes and its wheel base is longer than my Surly Steamroller. Given a choice, I will always prefer a steel bike.


----------



## bladderhead (17 Mar 2019)

I used to have a vintage Claud Butler, a real one, made before the company was bought out. Double butted 531. Comfortable and quick. I lost it to thieves. Boohoo. But plush? You do not know anything about plush until you ride my Grasshopper recumbent. People who ride diamond-frames should not talk about riding armchairs.


----------

